# Rat keeps nipping me



## marybear (May 25, 2016)

Hi everyone. So my boy is about 5 months old now, and he keeps nipping at me. Specifically my thighs and armpits for some reason. It doesn't really hurt, just kind of feels like a pinch but it is leaving marks, and irs just very annoying. I think he's just trying to play with me, but is there any way to get him to stop? He hasn't been fixed yet and he doesn't bite me through the cage bars or anything like that either.


----------



## Hailey12 (May 29, 2016)

My boys are 5 months old too and Lance especially, keeps nipping my hands as well. I've tried the "eep" technique, but that doesn't seem to work at all.


----------



## Yersinia pestis (May 28, 2016)

Hi. 
Try saying No in a firm voice and move them away, eventually they will get the idea that you dont like it. It may be play or grooming. When rats groom they nibble their coat and skin, my boys do this to me.
I would try saying no, and moving him away, as i too find squeaking doesnt work. I hope this helps.


----------



## marybear (May 25, 2016)

Yeah I've tried the squeaking too. It worked for a little but not anymore. I'll try that and let you know how it goes!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Have a small cage or carrier near by. If your rat nips you, squeak (high pitch) and put him right away in the carrier for at least 10 mins while you continue to play with your other rats. It works with some rats, a bit like a time out when they musbehave. I haven't tried it, but read it worked for some people. Good luck. Keep us updated in a few weeks to tell if something worked and he stopped nipping you.


----------

